# For Sale.....



## nelly (Mar 9, 2011)

Hmmmmm!!!!

I think I may have to phone the estate agents for a "viewing"







More here....

http://www.vebra.com/property/9356/21351322


----------



## RichardH (Mar 9, 2011)

Ah, they've been trying to sell this place for a few years (and they've put the price up - last time I saw it on the market was in about 2008, and it was on for£50k). The church is closed, but the graveyard remains open for burials, and I think this is putting people off.

_Braaaaaaainz..._


----------



## nelly (Mar 9, 2011)

RichardH said:


> Ah, they've been trying to sell this place for a few years (and they've put the price up - last time I saw it on the market was in about 2008, and it was on for£50k). The church is closed, but the graveyard remains open for burials, and I think this is putting people off.
> 
> _Braaaaaaainz..._



Nooooooo!!!

How cool would that be??

Sitting on a deckchair in my "front garden" while Mrs Smith buries her hubby 20 feet away


----------



## LostBoy (Mar 9, 2011)

shame it's so far away from my job , as my hearse would look perfect parked on the drive outside that !


----------



## RichardH (Mar 9, 2011)

LostBoy said:


> shame it's so far away from my job , as my hearse would look perfect parked on the drive outside that !



It could be more trouble than it's worth. You might nip home at lunchtime and find that your hearse is, erm, occupied while you let the dog out.


----------



## kathyms (Mar 10, 2011)

*dead husbands*



nelly1967 said:


> Nooooooo!!!
> 
> How cool would that be??
> 
> Sitting on a deckchair in my "front garden" while Mrs Smith buries her hubby 20 feet away



i would love that, sittin in a deckchair. as far as mrs smith im smith and buried 2 husbands in one year couple of years ago, one more and its a full set. :icon_evil


----------



## rectory-rat (Mar 10, 2011)

Great place, well worth a visit! 
If Thetford, Norfolk is anywhere near anyone, there are two churches for sale there at the moment, one of which was the Dad's Army church! Looks like a worthwhile explore...

Check out: http://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/de...=mitula&utm_medium=feeds&utm_content=11370452

-RR


----------



## nelly (Mar 10, 2011)

kathyms said:


> i would love that, sittin in a deckchair. as far as mrs smith im smith and buried 2 husbands in one year couple of years ago, one more and its a full set. :icon_evil



Speechless!!!!:swoon:


----------

